# Just diagnosed with Hashis



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Doctor diagnosed me with hashimoto thyroiditis. I also had a tsi of 22 which he thought nothing of. Is the tsi something that will come into play if the tsi raises? Is the tsi responsible for my tsh being only.66 and my tsh normal but dr. Thought I had a conversion issue. I also was diagnosed with estrogen dominance (affects thyroid), low d3 and a ferritin of 54(could be higher) but fine hemoglobin.

I have to wait till next week to get meds because the doctor ran way over explaining things and he said he takes 20 minutes for meds...sigh. I'm glad he takes time but I have to make an extra trip.

Just curious if you guys had a different opinion.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What labs have been run on you so far?

Please post name, result, range.

Are you currently taking any medications or supplements?



> Is the tsi something that will come into play if the tsi raises? Is the tsi responsible for my tsh being only.66 and my tsh normal


Was TSH and TSI the only thyroid tests run?


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Tsh .66 (.4-4.5)
Ft3 3.3 (2 3-4.2)
Ft4 1.2 (.8-1.8)
TSI 22. (<140)
TPO <1
Thyroglobulin <1
Vitamin D 31 and was 22 before supplements. I forget range but i think it's 30 for low cutoff.

I'm not taking any meds yet.
I am taking vitamin D3, b12, iron and a bcomplex. I stopped a week before lab draw.


----------

